# Another feather in Diamond's cap - Diamond's expanding portfolio



## WBP (Feb 12, 2018)

https://www.insidethegate.com/2018/...-alleged-violation-of-securities-act-of-1933/


----------



## pedro47 (Feb 12, 2018)

DRI changed their name to Diamonds Resorts sometimes this year.
They dropped International from their name. The name Diamond International Resorts  is extinct. DOES THAT CHANGE THIS LAWSUIT ?


----------



## Egret1986 (Feb 12, 2018)

"...the plaintiffs’ attorneys assert that Diamond salespeople – under Diamond’s leadership and training – sold the points as more than just a way of vacationing but as an investment that would appreciate in value due to continuing improvements made by the company in the quality and number of its resorts and hotel properties, the general appreciation of real estate in the future and the managerial skill with which Diamond operates the properties it holds in its Collections."

I wish the plaintiffs and their attorneys much success!


----------



## DRIless (Feb 13, 2018)

pedro47 said:


> DRI changed their name to Diamonds Resorts sometimes this year.
> They dropped International from their name. The name Diamond International Resorts  is extinct. DOES THAT CHANGE THIS LAWSUIT ?


*The full cast of Defendants in this lawsuit include Diamond Resorts Intl., Inc; Diamond Resorts Holdings, LLC; Diamond Resorts Corporation; The Club Operating Company; Diamond Resorts U.S. Collection Development, LLC; Diamond Resorts U.S. Collection Members Association; Diamond Resorts Hawaii Collection Development LLC; and Diamond Resorts Hawaii Collection Members Association (collectively “Diamond” or “DRI”, Apollo Management VII L.P> and Apollo Global Management, LLC (collectively, “Apollo”, and Michael Flaskey and Kenneth Siegel (collectively “Individual Defendants”).


----------



## clifffaith (Feb 13, 2018)

Egret1986 said:


> "...the plaintiffs’ attorneys assert that Diamond salespeople – under Diamond’s leadership and training – sold the points as more than just a way of vacationing but as an investment that would appreciate in value due to continuing improvements made by the company in the quality and number of its resorts and hotel properties, the general appreciation of real estate in the future and the managerial skill with which Diamond operates the properties it holds in its Collections."
> 
> I wish the plaintiffs and their attorneys much success!



For all the lies and half truths we've been told, we have NEVER been told it's an investment that would appreciate.


----------



## Iggyearl (Feb 13, 2018)

I just read the full complaint.  I don't know what most Tuggers would consider "reasonable" vacation expenditures, but these folks were talked into spending some real cash.  Couple A: $165,000  Couple B:  $300,000 and individual C:  $175,000.  They were indeed counseled that their points were an investment, and the value of the investment would go up.  Who knows if this suit will succeed, but it sure won't foster warm and fuzzy feelings about Diamond Resorts.


----------



## izzymail (Feb 13, 2018)

clifffaith said:


> For all the lies and half truths we've been told, we have NEVER been told it's an investment that would appreciate.


I was!,


----------



## pedro47 (Feb 13, 2018)

Iggyearl said:


> I just read the full complaint.  I don't know what most Tuggers would consider "reasonable" vacation expenditures, but these folks were talked into spending some real cash.  Couple A: $165,000  Couple B:  $300,000 and individual C:  $175,000.  They were indeed counseled that their points were an investment, and the value of the investment would go up.  Who knows if this suit will succeed, but it sure won't foster warm and fuzzy feelings about Diamond Resorts.



Wow! Big Dollars. I am speechless. Someone need to pay.


----------



## Xolodno (Feb 17, 2018)

Hope they are successful.

As for myself, I purchased the sampler...but not in full and on payments. Nor have I used it.  I sent two emails asking them to confirm that on year of maintenance fee's would be waived. Nothing. I called last week and the Rep said the contract doesn't state anything about that.  I stated that I still have the text message (told the Sales Manager we needed to think about it) that confirmed that one year was waived and given the contract is a contract of adhesion and that I probably have enough to prove a verbal contract...was told they would research it and contact me by Tuesday.  Haven't heard anything...so I'll call again tomorrow. But I suspect they will give me nothing satisfactory.

So, I'll file in small claims court for what I paid.  But the wife and I have discussed, for the price of the annual fee's we could easily purchase something like Worldmark on ebay...which has more resorts in areas we travel....and just walk away from Diamond.  Haven't paid the fee's yet this year, given I wasn't expecting to, and I've held off paying the sampler until I get confirmation and they follow through...or rescind it and give me a refund.  We'll take the hit on our reports...  But continuing to throw good money after bad...with a company that has gone from a good rep to obviously sleazy tactics.  

If they don't want me, no problem, I don't want them.


----------



## chemteach (Feb 17, 2018)

When I made a recent purchase, they recorded everything, and the ending of the sale they explicitly asked me if I understood that this was not an investment.  The person said that Diamond now has to record the final step of all sales.  I figured this was because of a different recent lawsuit where diamond had to return money to people had made a Diamond purchase.


----------



## pedro47 (Feb 17, 2018)

Did you give them permission to record your final sales presentation? Food for Thought, I just wonder how this would play in the court of law?


----------



## geist1223 (Feb 17, 2018)

I am not giving legal advice. States have a variety of different laws concerning recording. However almost all allow it if it is disclosed. In that past I have recommended that the buyer always request a copy of the Recording. Additionally always state that "all oral comments/promises made by the Sales Staff are hereby incorporated by reference as though fully set forth herein." On the written Contract you should add this comment right above your signature.


----------



## WBP (Feb 17, 2018)

geist1223 said:


> .......Additionally always state that "all oral comments/promises made by the Sales Staff are hereby incorporated by reference as though fully set forth herein." On the written Contract you should add this comment right above your signature.



Brilliant!

If the Inmates can't be controlled by the Warden, the visitors might as well take the prison over.

I'd love to see the look on the salesperson's face, the Sales Manager's face, and the Contract Processor's face, when they discover that language added to the contract. What an absolutely brilliant way to exterminate the lying insects.


----------



## pierrepierre (Feb 21, 2018)

WJS said:


> Brilliant!
> 
> If the Inmates can't be controlled by the Warden, the visitors might as well take the prison over.
> 
> I'd love to see the look on the salesperson's face, the Sales Manager's face, and the Contract Processor's face, when they discover that language added to the contract. What an absolutely brilliant way to exterminate the lying insects.


----------



## pierrepierre (Feb 21, 2018)

If the law suit is a success...will all Diamond Resort members benefit?  Every time we attend those mtgs., (must have big fat looser on my forehead)....now 50,000+ points, high maintenance fees......and only recently found this web site.......we wonder what the &*^&$%#@:_+  we did.   I am new to this, but keep checking out what intelligent folks have to say...


----------



## DRIless (Feb 22, 2018)

pierrepierre said:


> If the law suit is a success...*will all Diamond Resort members benefit?*  Every time we attend those mtgs., (must have big fat looser on my forehead)....now 50,000+ points, high maintenance fees......and only recently found this web site.......we wonder what the &*^&$%#@:_+  we did.   I am new to this, but keep checking out what intelligent folks have to say...


All Diamond Resorts members, that are also lawyers representing the plaintiffs, would benefit.


----------



## pierrepierre (Feb 24, 2018)

Thank-you for info.  I hope settlement is in my life time & even 50% of my money back would be good, but alas we shall see.  Every day is another lesson to be learned,  Think positive!


----------



## pierrepierre (Feb 24, 2018)

pierrepierre said:


> Thank-you for info.  I hope settlement is in my life time & even 50% of my money back would be good, but alas we shall see.  Every day is another lesson to be learned,  Think positive!


Am I reading that wrong...Diamond members will not be in on law suit or is it : Diamond members & attorneys....everyone will benefit???


----------



## pierrepierre (Feb 24, 2018)

We have 6 contracts with Diamond for 50,000+ points and only the last contract signed in October 2017 was recorded.  These all go over a time span of about 10years.....so, my first 5 contracts might be covered with that investment.....appreciate in price/value?


----------

